# Charging a battery with a Whizzer.



## thimmaker (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. Anybody know how to convert the AC from an old Whizzer flywheel ignition into DC voltage to charge a battery for lighting?? I know they use a selenium rect. but how is it wired and are there better ways to do it.
thanks much, Geo.


----------

